# blue rams



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

got 2 blue rams today. have read up un how to care and stuff for them but anything speical i need to know about them??


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats  Rams are wonderful cichlids.

What else are you keeping with them? Is this a male female pair? They can be more territorial when breeding, or with each other depending on the sexes. They're generally good natured fish though and beautiful.

They _can_ be a little iffy about water parameters. So, keep up the regular water changes and hopefully your tank is cycled already.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

the tank is well established its a 66 gallon community. im not sure about the sexes how do i sex them. its a 66 gal tank


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Clean water, on the warm side (80F) protein-heavy food. Males have pointier fins than females.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I love blue rams.. I have searched high and low around here for some with no luck


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

females have a pink belly


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

i got 6 of them and i love them, i have noticed that they like the tank with sand more then gravel, and they say they like a softer water but mine are in a really high ph water and they seem to be fine.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Take them back and get something else!


----------

